
Elon Musk Can Fix the Damage His Starlink Satellites Are Causing to Astronomy - acqq
https://www.forbes.com/sites/startswithabang/2019/11/20/this-is-how-elon-musk-can-fix-the-damage-his-starlink-satellites-are-causing-to-astronomy/
======
z3t4
Just add a telescope to each satellite, then let the Astronomy community use
them for interferometry.

------
willis936
A Forbes article describing three ways that money is the solution.

~~~
acqq
No.

The author writes about his background at the end: "I am a Ph.D.
astrophysicist, author, and science communicator, who professes physics and
astronomy at various colleges. I have won numerous awards for science writing
since 2008 for my blog, Starts With A Bang, including the award for best
science blog by the Institute of Physics. My two books, Treknology: The
Science of Star Trek from Tricorders to Warp Drive, Beyond the Galaxy: How
humanity looked beyond our Milky Way and discovered the entire Universe, are
available for purchase at Amazon."

And his four points are:

"1.) De-orbit the current batch of Starlink satellites, and place a moratorium
on the launch of new ones until the proper modifications have been made."

"2.) Either redesign or coat the satellites to significantly reduce their
reflectivity."

"3.) Provide real-time trajectory plans, predictions, and adjustment
information for each satellite to observatories worldwide."

"4.) Provide funding to assist astronomers in the development of hardware and
software-driven solutions to subtracting out as much of the satellite
pollution as possible."

The elaborations of the current problems and the solutions are in the article.

